# This is brilliant, must buy



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Flipping weather! Got the car out the garage this morning after a mammoth detail yesterday and popped inside for 5 minutes and yep the heavens open up and its covered in dirty rain water :bawling:

Then I remembered I bought the other half a Karcher window vac, umm..., checked the blade and its nice and soft so I thought I would give a try.

It's blo*dy amazing  the car was completely dry in no more than 5 minutes then a quick buff over with a micro fibre and it's as good as new.

This is probably the best car cleaning product I now own, the only downside is I've got to buy another one for the wife


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd say be very very careful, it will rub any dirt in to what is very soft paint!


----------



## MaxGTRR35 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have only heard negative press about these blades... Do you think it could cause any paint damage.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

MaxGTRR35 said:


> I have only heard negative press about these blades... Do you think it could cause any paint damage.


Yes tons of damage, your basically rubbing grit off the road into the paint with the rubber blade, I wouldn't even recommend cleaning the car fully then using a blade to dry. 

I suppose it comes down to the old question is perfect paint important to you or do you just want it clean? Let's face it millions of people use rotary mechanical car washers and are very happy 


Chris


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Would rather suffer the water spots than touch my paint with one of them. But I'm very against swirls and a clean car isn't a clean car in my eyes . It's all about perfect paint


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Would always go for patting down with microfibre drying towels or contactless drying. If it rains and you have no where to go to dry it under cover, just let it get rained on lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is drying a car necessary? Like above, it gets rained on constantly here. And for those of us with just a hand drying car towel thing it takes ages and probably rubs more dirt in.

Last few washes I've just started leaving the car to dry after a rinse (or get rained on) this isn't going to somehow damage the paint is it?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Leaves it all streaky with with water marks if you don't dry


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Guys let me reiterate the car had been fully detailed and garaged before this went near the paint work. It was used due to a down pour while the car was on the drive.

The Pro's are right to chime in and express their concerns and point out the obvious dangers. I would not use this on the body if I had driven the car, it was purely a drying aid.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> Is drying a car necessary? Like above, it gets rained on constantly here. And for those of us with just a hand drying car towel thing it takes ages and probably rubs more dirt in.
> 
> Last few washes I've just started leaving the car to dry after a rinse (or get rained on) this isn't going to somehow damage the paint is it?


Why not invest in a water filter? Then you can allow the car to dry with water on and there will be no water marks etc? Might save you some time if needed


Chris


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Why not invest in a water filter? Then you can allow the car to dry with water on and there will be no water marks etc? Might save you some time if needed
> 
> 
> Chris


+1.... I use an aqua gleem filter for the last rinse and can then either leave the car and it will dry spot free or I towel dry with a proper drying towel. Always straight after the wash it will get dried (if I decide to dry) to avoid any dust or material in the air settling that would then get rubbed in even with the drying towel.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Why not invest in a water filter? Then you can allow the car to dry with water on and there will be no water marks etc? Might save you some time if needed
> 
> 
> Chris


Not come across these before, look interesting! Any you recommend from personal use?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

TomS said:


> Not come across these before, look interesting! Any you recommend from personal use?



This is a good one - 
Aqua Gleam 350 mm De-ionising Water Filters | Pure Rinse Water For A Spot-Free Finish


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

The joys of living in Scotland is I don't need a filter


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> The joys of living in Scotland is I don't need a filter


Yes I do miss the soft waters of Newton Mearns:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Stevie76 said:


> Yes I do miss the soft waters of Newton Mearns:thumbsup:


You were around 10 minutes away from me . I am in the slightly less exotic slum that is Paisley


----------



## mjonathan24 (Sep 26, 2013)

I bet it works quite well, and I suppose if the car has the right protection then it probably wouldnt be a problem.... If anything it will give you an excuse to use some more polish on it at a later date!
I too cant stand swirls but they cant always be avoided in everyday life.


----------



## BarneyAlex (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't hurt to be careful... But you sound like you know what you're doing, and as mjonathan24 says, proper protection will come a long way.


----------

